# Kimbo's second boxing match, awesome KO!



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

just watch:






Apparently this was in 1:39 in the first round. I also read that Kimbo won by a 14 second KO in the first round in his first match. Hope he starts to get better opposition soon, he's not that young anymore.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So far they are doing what they did for him in MMA, feeding him excuses for boxers. The first guy was his age with one loss. The second guy was 2-4, the guy needs to step it up.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

They'll get him to around 10,15-0 first and then the day will come where they feed him someone fairly legit.....I dunno if you've read the youtube comments on some of his boxing videos but the time he reaches 10-15 he will be some boxing monster that rivals Mike Tyson and will devour both Klitschko's at once. :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

That is all.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Kimbo's hands have been his meat & potatos. This tomato can was obviously scared and didn't want to fight him. Props to Slice for getting into the boxing world. Maybe he has a better chance at winning a few more. As far as being a contender, I don't see that happening. I think he should face James Toney and see what elite boxing is all about. Mr. Ferguson would get schooled, badly...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he needs to step up his competition. There is going to be a point he's not considered seriously. Though I have to admit he has good hands.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Kimbo﻿ looks Heavy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What kind've heavy are we talking about?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What kind've heavy are we talking about?


not the heavy handed kind


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Heavy as in fat


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well boxing isn't as athletic as MMA. But remember that during his street fighting days he was like 280. He can't be that heavy.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think he is heavier. When he was street fighting he was cut....Not as cut as when he was in MMA but still. He looked like he had a gut in the video. 

And how is it not as "athletic"? Yes MMA is tougher when throwing in the grappling and dirty boxing. But cardio still plays into it. I've boxed and you will get just as winded


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's tougher when it comes to standup. But as we learned from James Toney, that doesn't translate to MMA. Randy took him down easy.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> It's tougher when it comes to standup. But as we learned from James Toney, that doesn't translate to MMA. Randy took him down easy.


That has nothing to do with athleticism, it has to do with one person never wrestling and one being an elite wrestler.

Go tell Pac Man that boxing is less athletic lol


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah make no mistake about it both are high levels. If you put Randy in boxing gloves Tony would have made him look as stupid. Comparing them on the same plain is pointless.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I went about this the wrong way so let me rephrase this whole conversation. Kimbo might've gained weight because you don't have to be extremely athletic to be a can smasher. More then likely these were all four round fights so far.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Kimbo﻿ looks Heavy


 He definitely looks heavier then he did when doing MMA. The guy always looked pretty fit, not that he is fat or anything but seems to have more weight around the middle.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

$kala...That said, does anyone know what kind of money freakshow fighters like this can make? What kind of cash was butterbean getting paid for being the king of the four rounder?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> $kala...That said, does anyone know what kind of money freakshow fighters like this can make? What kind of cash was butterbean getting paid for being the king of the four rounder?


That gets me thinking..I would love to see Kimbovsbutterbean


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we talking about Kimbo versus Butterbean in MMA or are we talking a Butterbean return to boxing?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Are we talking about Kimbo versus Butterbean in MMA or are we talking a Butterbean return to boxing?


Well, were talking about boxing, so...................The boxing butterbean! (sounds like a circus act)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at this point Kimbo is a circus act at present. He needs to get some more fights and better competition to be considered a legitimate fighter. But Butterbean hasn't been in boxing for a while.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well with the current state of heavyweight boxig (no one gives a shit about it outside of Russia or Germany) Kimbo might be able to make a nice living for himself. I doubt he would ever get to the point where he could beat any of the upper level guys due to his age (he would get murdered by Adamek, both of the Klitchkos, Areola, Grant, etc.), but he could turn into a decent attraction in the states.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, he's only two fights in and already people are calling for world class competition.

Not everyone is Brock Lesnar. Typically when you start, you start at the bottom. Better competition will come.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I never called him world class competition. At present he is far from world class competition. He's working his way up the totem pole.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, I never called him world class competition. At present he is far from world class competition. He's working his way up the totem pole.


I never said you called him world class competition... :confused02:

Calling for ≠ Calling him


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and it's a big question as to whether he will actually become world class competition. For now he's just a freakshow walking all over cans. Which incicendtly isn't very hard.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He'll get one legit fighter I'm guessing real soon. Kimbo has two natural assets that most fighters don't have, a very solid chin and heavy heavy hands, however he is in terrible shape and he turtles and panics when he gets hit (and he always has been in terrible shape). That legit fighter will hit him hard once and he will turtle, try to fight back from the ropes with one punch at a time, gas and get tko'ed in the second or third. You can't be in as bad of shape and be as afraid of getting hit as Kimbo and be a real boxer. He doesn't have the heart of a fighter, he's a bully, and bullies usually have weak hearts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a rather interesting analysis. I've never really thought of Kimbo as a bully. But I agree on his gassing alot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> That's a rather interesting analysis. I've never really thought of Kimbo as a bully. But I agree on his gassing alot.


the reason I say he's a bully is because in several fights he has had he will come out looking strong but as soon as he gets some push back he starts to panic and turtle. This is what bullies do because they prey on the weak but crumble when they realize they are in a fight, same with Kimbo. He does great when he knows he outclasses somebody, but when he realizes he's in an actual fight it's panic time. Look at the backyard fights he took, he was almost always way bigger and way stronger than his opponents and he fought scared against Gannon when he realized he was in a fight. Give him James Toney and he will shrink the first time a jab hits him on the nose. This isn't to insult the guy, he just doesn't have a fighters heart, most people don't.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you could say that with some of his fights but not all of them. Granted Kimbo is fed cans in earlier fights but he doesn't always clam up. His fight with James Thompson was his first actual challenge and he didn't completely clam up.


----------

